# Surprise!! Surprise!!



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Yesterday I got a call from work saying that a bird came in and it doesn't look to good. I get there and it was a Cedar Waxwing that was hit by a car. It's leg was shattered, bleeding from the mouth and it had started a series of mini seizures. It was dieing so I gave the OK to euthinze it. 
TODAY the same people brought in my F-A~V-O~R-I-T~E bird.................a juvinile robin. Its wing was snaped just before the wrist or Carpal joint with a small tear. The snap was a clean cut. The poor thing was in a lot to pain and looked like it was dieing anyway so I gave the OK for euthinzation. My co-worker got things ready and I held the bird. When she was about the poke the needle in I pulled the bird away, a feeling came over my the I couldn't let this bird die. I told her this and she said she had the same feeling but didn't want to say anything cause she knew she wasn't the one going to be taking care of it. We cleaned the wounds, set the bone, and put a wing wrap on. The bird is still in pain but at least its alive. 
She sleeping right now and seems to be doing OK but she doesn't really like the fact she can't use her wing. She's a fighter tho so we do have hopes for her. But if she doesn't take to the wing wrap then I was unfortunately have her updown cause I can't keep a robin for years on end. 
It's still too early to tell so we'll see.
Keep you all up dated.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Do you mean that the distal radius and ulna are fractured?

Pidgey


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

YUP,
I have no clue how it's going to turn out but I'm hoping for the best.
I just check up on her again she's wake but grogy (I have a light blanket over her to keep her calm).
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've got a really good book at home that details the various types of wing fractures and the best management procedures for each. It's better than the information that's in AVIAN MEDICINE: PRINCIPLES AND APPLICATION by Ritchie, Harrison & Harrison. Oddly enough, it's by the same author and it's older but they didn't see fit to include it in that book. Anyhow, I'll take a look when I get home and see what prognosis it has to offer on that presentation as well as the best management procedure.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, after reading in the Big Book (the one mentioned above by title) it basically says that the typical method that would also cover this is a Figure-of-Eight wing bandage. There's no need to include a wing-body wrap.

How did you set and bandage the wing?

Pidgey


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

We just wanted to stablize the wing so we taped the tip of the wing to the tail. Putting padding under the wing and wraping half way around the wing to get the bones together and then the body wrape. 
What is this "Figure-of-Eight"?? I've heard of it but never seen it (I think ).
Can anyone get a copy of the book you were talkng about or is it out of print?? 
Thanks
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

http://avianpublications.com/items/vetmed/item153.htm
Found the book. It's on the expensive side but I'm sure it's good. I'd have to give up my whole pay check and some more; I only get paid every other week.LOL
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I talked about two different ones, one mentioned by title. The one that had the most detailed information is out of print for almost two decades and the one mentioned by title can still be gotten new here:

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/products.asp?dept=8

That page also shows the newer updates in a two-volume series although it's for a lot more money. It covers a lot of stuff that's not as practical to the rehabber (e.g., endoscopic procedures) although the enhanced formulary is very nice.

You can always check eBay.com and Amazon to see if anyone has a used copy. Anyhow, the title of the other book with more detailed information about the various fractures, the different management procedures and their respective prognoses was: CLINICAL AVIAN MEDICINE AND SURGERY: INCLUDING AVICULTURE by Harrison & Harrison, 1986. I just checked and it can be gotten used from Amazon for $40 to $60 (USD).

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's a funny thing with these books--there were three editions (the last with two volumes) but none of the three is all-inclusive. Each edition contains enough good stuff specific to it that it's just plain nice to have them all as far as I'm concerned but you gotta' be kinda' obsessive to go that far (which I am).

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Hilary,

Here's some info/diagrams on the figure of 8 bandage.

Terry

http://email.duckrescuenetwork.org/

http://www.parrotchronicles.com/mayjune2004/firstaid2.htm


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, according to the oldest book, a fracture of the distal radius and ulna together should be managed with a technique known as the "Modified Kirschner-Ehmer With Plastic Rod". This means to insert a polypropylene plastic rod into the ulna and then drive K-wires through it which are externally fixed with orthopedic tape (a tape that hardens). This allows for a fair prognosis for recovery of flight ability. I can send you a *.jpg of the applicable pages but it may be undoable in this case. Other management techniques appear to allow healing but only this one seems to give a good prognosis for future flight. One can always hope for the best, though.

Pidgey


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for giving this little one a chance. Is there anything you can give her/him for the pain? I have no idea what is safest to use on a baby robin - but I use Metacam for hurting pigeons (a very, teeny amt).

We raised a robin about two yrs ago. Thankfully we weren't dealing w/what you are. What a special little bird.

Good luck & best wishes to "robin"...I hope she gets to experience a good life.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Rockie,

There was a case on here a few months ago where a pigeon had injuries which we didn't know the extent of. We did work towards getting the bird some Metacam. In the end, the bird died of a massive hemorrhage that we believe was due to it trying to fly and struggle too much because it couldn't feel the pain of the injury. So, a conclusion at the end of that case (not necessarily accepted by all but some, anyway) was that pain is sometimes a good idea so that the bird won't be as likely to hurt itself further. That thread was originally posted by Artemisia if you'd like to do a search and read about it.

Pidgey


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Thanks guys,
when I got home with her I did give a little dusting over a berry and gave it to her then put her under a towle to sleep it off. 
Pidgey, this "Modified Kirschner-Ehmer With Plastic Rod" is a surgical procedure. #1 my vet wont do it and #2 do you think that she would survive the anasetic? Sometimes I hating living in such a small city. You can sent that email if you like but I think I'll just do the Figure8 tomorrow.
We'll see how it going in the morning.
Thanks all!
Hilary Dawn

PS~I have more picture of my prom up http://hilarysealy.piczo.com/


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that's what I meant when I said that it might not be doable in this case. Actually, I really DON'T expect it to be doable in this case. The bird's just too small. Anyhow, if you want to PM me your email address, I can send you a good page of the Figure-of-Eight dressing.

Pidgey


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I'm going to have fun with this little one.
This morning (still in bed half asleep~with eyes closed) I heard a cherping from the Robin. I thought nothing of it cause I had put some food in her cage the night before. Then I heard something scratching on my floor, I role over and look down and there, all puffed up and sreaming on the top of her lungs, was the Robin!! I quickly caught her and noticed she ate ALL the berries in the cage and riped off her body/wing wrap! I guess now I don't have to take it off myself. lol I found out where she got out a blocked it off, she's not too happy about it but she's fine. I gave her more berries and she just inhaled them! Marvin gave her a look this morning, during his own feeding, but after that doesn't want to be bothered with her (thank God!).
I'll be doing the figure 8 wrap as soon as I can find my wraps. Other than the little escape she's doing fine.
I'll try and get some picture of her for you all!
Hilary Dawn


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hilary,
Your robin needs protein on top of fruit. Protein would be a normal part of her diet, and protein promotes healing, too.Are you able to catch grasshoppers/crickets for her? Or buy crickets at pet shop?
Daryl


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Thanks Pigeonmamma,
I did know about the protien factor cause I have raised a few Robins before.
Unfortunatly the little Robin past on:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=140122#post140122
Thanks for all your help tho,
HDS


----------

